# Strike Two...................And Oh My God!!!!



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Found this on the internet-Thought is was worth sharing.....


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Old but cool... I was fishing at DL this spring jigging on a bridge when about a 6-7 lb. pike surfaced and it had a little northern in its mouth. Kinda freaks you out a little when you first see it.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Grab the net, put away the camera !!!


----------



## Mike_Ulmr (Sep 7, 2004)

I have had that happen only I had about a pound and a half walleye on. The stupid part was it hit the jig came out of the walleyes mouth and then the northern let go of the walleye and hit my jig, it was cool.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I do beleave I have seen that same pic here on the photo albums.


----------

